
Ask HN: Secure Email Encrypted at Rest - mickotron
I am looking to ditch gmail. I have a superficial understanding of cyber sec&#x2F;crypto but I am not an expert. That&#x27;s why I&#x27;m asking this question of you.<p>I need an email provider that 1) Not only promises not to read my emails, but literally CANNOT read my messages due to underlying encryption, 2) Allows for searching of emails (some services cannot allow search when mail is encrypted) 3) Encrypted (at rest) calendar, and sync via calDAV, 4) Open source.<p>I have also used this handy tool, and when filtering on 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thatoneprivacysite.net&#x2F;email-comparison&#x2F;#detailed-email-comparison<p>When filtering on whether the platform is open source, calDAV support, and encryption at rest, I get only the following options:
Posteo
KolabNow
Disroot
Tutanota<p>I have researched historical HN discussions on a variety of email providers (runbox, fastmail, posteo, mailbox.org, tutanota, etc), and there have been some very scathing reviews of the encryption algorithms, methodologies, implementation, platform security, etc.<p>For someone that doesn&#x27;t want to send encrypted mail, but wants a basic service where I can be confident the data stored is mostly safe* from surveillance and arbitrary access by anyone other than myself, what would be your suggestions?
======
bradknowles
If you want to ensure they can’t read your e-mail, then you have to keep the
keys in your possession. If you use their encrypt-at-rest solution, then they
necessarily have the keys.

But if they can’t read the e-mail, then they can’t process it for you and act
as your service provider. Otherwise, how would they know what to do with the
black box you have given to them?

If you’re going to use an external service provider, then at some point you
have to trust them, at least to a degree.

------
arran-nz
I've been using Tutanota for the past year and I'm happy with it - For
increased control, their option to use custom domain is affordable too.

------
1123581321
Does ProtonMail’s new calendar support caldav? I couldn’t tell from their
site.

